# My 34 GTR V Spec



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,


Just joined the club thought I would kindly share with you my 34 GTR V Spec that XSpeed have helped built for me till date. Have had the car for nearly 1 year now and it was totally stock standard when I purchased it. A very nice, clean inside out looking car which I have to say I am very fortunate. 


Have previously went for the twin turbo set up and parts include:

- HKS Intake Piping kit with SPF Air Filters
- Tomei Expreme Exhaust Manifold
- HKS Extension Kit (Dump Pipes)
- HKS Front Pipe
- S/Steel Cat 3"
- Trust PE II Ti-R 90mm Titanium Cat Back Exhaust
- HKS GT2530 Turbochargers
- HKS Actuator Upgrade Kit
- HKS Intercooler Piping Kit
- APEXi Power FC D-Jetro ECU
- HKS EVC-S Electronic Boost Controller
- HKS 680cc Fuel Injectors
- HKS Fuel Rail
- HKS Fuel Pump Upgrade
- Splitfire Coil Packs
- HKS GD Clutch Max Twin Plate Clutch

Twin HKS GT2530s set up made 423.6hp @ 1.2bar boost.

Since it is still a standard motor the full boost comes in around 4,500rpm a bit sluggish but definitely makes up for it when it comes on. After a week or so, the car seemed a lot slower than before and my friends and XSpeed have told me is because you have gotten use to the power that is why it just feels slower.

The car still looks stock standard from the outside and pardon me for making it look a bit high off the ground =P.

Still saving up some $$$ for suspension as they are not cheap, have recently purchased some wheels Advan RS Gun Metallic Grey 19X10 +15 with Bridgestone RE-11 275/30/19 and are due to arrive in the next month or 2. 

Just recently I have changed the turbo set up from Twin HKS GT2530s to a big single HKS T04z kit, sadly just before the tune we found a leak in the intake plenum gasket which in the end we had to do a safe/mild tune on 0.9bar peak boost making 401hp at the wheels.

Below is the list of what I am running now with some parts already been mentioned above.


*POWER*

401hp @ 0.9bar boost with 98BP Ultimate Fuel



*INTAKE & EXHAUST*

Blitz SUS C1 Air Filter

Xspeed Custom 4 inch Intake Piping Flared to 6 Inch for Air Filter

HKS T04Z Kit Exhaust Manifold S/Steel

HKS Front Pipe S/Steel

Trust PE II Ti-R 90mm Titanium Cat Back Exhaust Circuit Type



*TURBO, INTERCOOLER & COOLING*

HKS T04Z Single Turbo Kit

HKS GTII External Wastegate

HKS Type R Intercooler 

Xspeed Custom Intercooler Piping S/Steel

Koyo Aluminium Radiator

ARC Titanium Radiator Shroud


*ENGINE & FUEL*

CUSCO Brake Master Cylinder Stopper

HKS Fuel Pressure Regulator

HKS Fuel Pump Upgrade

HKS 680cc Fuel Injectors

HKS Fuel Rail

Embleton Racing Oil Catch Tank


*ELECTRONICS*

APEXi Power FC D-Jetro ECU

HKS EVC V Electronic Boost Controller


*IGNITION*

Splitfire Coil Packs



*DRIVE TRAIN*

HKS GD Clutch Max Twin Plate Clutch



That will be all for now, I will keep you guys updated on the progress and thank you for reading my first post. Some pictures below of my car outside and engine bay with the old twin turbo set up and the current single turbo set up, had swapped my rocker covers to the R32 GTR ones and powder coated them matt black for a clean look as I personally did not like the standard red rocker covers.


****Special thanks to the guys @ XSpeed whom have done an awesome job with my car***

Hanson for giving me the right advice on what to do, Richard for installing in the parts to perfection with lots of care, Anthony one of the best skyline tuners in Australia for tuning my car, and Tony for all the custom fabrication work, you guys are my heroes.*




Kind Regards,
Andrew


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice bit of kit

any pics?

sure 420? they make more than that on stock turbos and injectors


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

matty32 said:


> nice bit of kit
> 
> any pics?
> 
> sure 420? they make more than that on stock turbos and injectors



Very sorry, cos I am new to this forum I do not have any idea to insert pics, can you kindly let me know how to attach them?

Yes its 423hp atw, as I am not looking to push the standard motor any more as I do want it to be safe and reliable until I step up the engine to 2.8.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you email them to me

[email protected]

il post them up


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

matty32 said:


> if you email them to me
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> il post them up




Photos emailed to you, thank you.


Kind Regards,
Andrew


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi andrew ive not received anything can you re-send & il post them now


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

matty32 said:


> hi andrew ive not received anything can you re-send & il post them now



Thats odd, was sent about 20mins ago, but I have resent again, thanks Matt.
And sorry for the trouble 


Kind Regards,
Andrew


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Very niceeee  :thumbsup:


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

x.laura.x said:


> Very niceeee  :thumbsup:



Thanks a lot , still a lot to do nonetheless, will keep updating once I get new parts for it.


Kind Regards,
Andrew


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

NG11 said:


> Thanks a lot , still a lot to do nonetheless, will keep updating once I get new parts for it.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Andrew


i think it can be endless on how many parts you get for these skylines.. :bowdown1:


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

x.laura.x said:


> i think it can be endless on how many parts you get for these skylines.. :bowdown1:




hahaha agreed, but it still has to be done and it needs to be done, i struggle to keep it standard or not do anything to it, and when that happens it leaves a big hole in my wallet


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

NG11, you're in Perth? Can't help noticing the WA plates there.


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

8110 said:


> NG11, you're in Perth? Can't help noticing the WA plates there.


Yes I am in Perth unfortunately


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice car looks very clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice one. Haven't seen this 34R around in Perth.

When does the T04z come on boost?


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Huy said:


> Nice one. Haven't seen this 34R around in Perth.
> 
> When does the T04z come on boost?



Hey Huy, hit full boost around 5-5,500rpm with the current standard motor.

Btw, we going for a little cruise tonight a few of my friends and a standard 34you be interested?


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Mr. Santa came early this time and delivered my wheels Advan RS Gun Metallic Grey 19X10J +15 =P Pics taken with my dumb 2MB pixel phone, not great of a quality and sorry I was pretty lazy with opening all 4 boxes and line it up for a photo shoot. 

Now just waiting for some tyres and deciding on what coils to get b4 they go on


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Clean R34 GTR, loving the engine bay and great choice on getting Advan RS rims, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

i love clean motors the r34 is an excellent example did you put the wheels on it if so can we see cheers


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you seen the white 34R [GTRZILA]? He has the RS' with spacers, and it looks very nice indeed. Got a couple of pics if you want to see. He also runs a 35R single which feels pretty responsive (for a turbo that size). 

Re:cruise - I don't usually drive mine at night! You know how cops are with imports.

Someday soon i'll get around to organising a GTR photoshoot.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't think those wheels are the best choice, but man, i love that car. Lovely color on a lovely car. I wish I had one!


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Huy said:


> Have you seen the white 34R [GTRZILA]? He has the RS' with spacers, and it looks very nice indeed. Got a couple of pics if you want to see. He also runs a 35R single which feels pretty responsive (for a turbo that size).
> 
> Re:cruise - I don't usually drive mine at night! You know how cops are with imports.
> 
> Someday soon i'll get around to organising a GTR photoshoot.



That will be good Huy thanks, yeah cops are quite a hassle but what can you do.

Let me know when you decide to do a photoshoot


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

r33 medi L said:


> i love clean motors the r34 is an excellent example did you put the wheels on it if so can we see cheers


Thanks , still waiting for tyres and coils but will definitely post up better quality pics once its on


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Can look like this.


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Huy, is that 19s? and you mentioned it had spacers, is it cos he bought the wrong offset or he just simply wanted it to stick out more?


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

They're 19x10, +15. And, yeah, he just wanted it to stick out more. Looks hot.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks great with the new wheels, hope to see it on the road sometime 



NG11 said:


> Yes I am in Perth unfortunately


LOL


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Hi guys, after a while tyres finally arrived.

Bridgestone RE-11s 275/30/19, just waiting for my coils to get in the next week or 2 and will have them fitted, can't wait!!!


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Coilovers came in today, not great quality shots of the HKS Hipermax III's, will be fitted tommorrow and will snap some pics once it goes on the car.


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Finally have them fitted, had a quick clean and snapped a few photos


----------



## Hore34 (Dec 12, 2007)

nice but it needs to be Lower! xD


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

thanks =), that's probably as low as i will go, cops over here isnt that friendly, but maybe I may drop the rear a bit lower to make it front /rear even


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

No way does it need lowered its sitting just right, scraping over speed bumps whilst going 1 mph isn't cool or fun.


----------



## Hore34 (Dec 12, 2007)

im from perth and my R33 GTR is to my rims  rims size are 18inch touch wood ive never been pull over or nothing plus i can go over speed bumps easy.


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

I dont have problems with bumps or humps atm thank god, but whenever i approach one the car behind isnt too happy

but was at the roe st car park this evening, otw down sorta scrape the front lip a bit so i guess im not parking there anymore


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## NG11 (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for all your comments, I am currently gathering a few more parts for my next mod, nismo plenum, cams, cam gears, water pump, mines oil baffle, garage defend gt cooling panel on its way.

Thinking between the auto select strut brace or the hks kansai service strut brace, any suggestions?


----------



## jOh4n (Jul 10, 2010)

ahhh a sneak preview before i see it in the flesh today!  stunning, absolute.


----------

